# 9mm Nato.



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Would a maximum hand loaded 124gr. 9mm round be equal to a 124gr. 9mm Nato round? Anybody knows?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

My *guess?*...it would be hotter than a Nato round. ( I do not load my own)
I have quiet a few Nato rounds (S&B 124) and I can definitely tell the difference in that and Remington UMC 115 gr in my Sig P 365.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

So you think the Remington rounds are hotter then Nato rounds? I load my owns and would like to find a load equel to Nato loads.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

NATO 124 grain 9MM is 1200 FPS from a 5? inch barrel. +P velocity, so it should be published.
Probably in the precautionary section, or notation.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Schuetze said:


> So you think the Remington rounds are hotter then Nato rounds? I load my owns and would like to find a load equel to Nato loads.


No. Just the opposite. Nato rounds are definitely hotter than Rem UMC.
But I suspect (do not know) that a "*maximum hand loaded* 124 gr round" would be hotter than a Nato round.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Higgy Baby said:


> But I suspect (do not know) that a "*maximum hand loaded* 124 gr round" would be hotter than a Nato round.


So far I could not find a loading data that pushes a 124gr. 9mm bullet 1200 fps. All max loads are around 1100fps.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Some loading data has additional slots, (like the Western Powders one), for +P loading in various powders. I don't load to +P velocity, so I couldn't tell you exact recipes. What powder/bullet combo are you looking to try? Also, no cast or plated, of course.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Higgy Baby said:


> No. Just the opposite. Nato rounds are definitely hotter than Rem UMC.
> But I suspect (do not know) that a "*maximum hand loaded* 124 gr round" would be hotter than a Nato round.


You would be correct. I have loaded 124s to right at 1400fps for use in competition under major power factor.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

9mm 124s @ 1400 psi. Interesting. What load do you use?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Schuetze said:


> 9mm 124s @ 1400 psi. Interesting. What load do you use?


You might want to give a little clue of what you plan to do with these hot rounds.
Velocity in itself isn't all that and a bag of chips. Some probably think it is, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
You are really starting to sound concerning and like someone that may hurt themself. Maybe not, but reading the room. Lots of unanswered speculation up for grabs.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

I see two Maximum Loads in the Speer #14 manual one with HS-7 (1249) and the other with Blue Dot (1238) that will exceed 1200 fps ... but that's about it ... most every other load shown is below 1150 fps , tested in 4" bbl S&W .
Maybe getting over 1200 fps is in the +P or +P+ category . Those are the only two ...but I didn't consult the infamous Speer #8 Manual ! A quick check in Speer #8 shows the fastest load as 1167 fps no super hot loads here .
Gary


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> You might want to give a little clue of what you plan to do with these hot rounds.


Ok, I bought a new 9mm pistol and was told that it should be broken in with nato rounds. Nato rounds are pretty costly up here in the great white country and since I load my own ammo I want to duplicate this round. From what I see these rounds do 1200 fps. That's why I'm looking for a load for it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Schuetze said:


> Ok, I bought a new 9mm pistol and was told that it should be broken in with nato rounds. Nato rounds are pretty costly up here in the great white country and since I load my own ammo I want to duplicate this round. From what I see these rounds do 1200 fps. That's why I'm looking for a load for it.


Never heard of such, and can't imagine why any manufacturer would advise to start out with +P loads. Most would really rather you didn't use them, but say they are fine for limited use.
The thing came with a pamphlet, read it and don't bother too much with what some counter clerk tells you. I've heard clerks tell people some very dangerous advice. NATO 9MM is rather hot. Not screaming, but still in the +P category.
No matter the round, one should use caution and work the load once getting to "Max" load areas and especially above, but you should already know that part.
Good Luck and Happy shooting.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. Good advice.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have seen that (use nato rounds for break in) suggestion on a couple of gun forums over the years when folks were having cycle or feed issues on a new gun. I specifically remember it from the Canik forum. But don't remember who said it. I do not believe it came from a manufacturer- but was merely a suggestion to someone who was having trouble with their new gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Speer Gold Dot 124gr bonded JHP in +P show a muzzle velocity of 1220 fps. And it you go with Underwood, they show 1300 fps for their 124gr JHP in +P+. And Double Tap advertises 1300 fps for their 124gr JHP in +P configuration.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Schuetze said:


> Ok, I bought a new 9mm pistol and was told that it should be broken in with nato rounds. Nato rounds are pretty costly up here in the great white country and since I load my own ammo I want to duplicate this round. From what I see these rounds do 1200 fps. That's why I'm looking for a load for it.


Speer Loading Manual #14 ... look at the loads for 124 gr. TMJRN / UCSP / GDHP ...
...with 8.9 grs HS-7 (1249 fps) ... or ... 7.9 grs. Blue Dot (1238 fps) these are Maximum loads ...start low and work up and stop at 1200 fps for your " Nato" loads .
Personally ... I would "break in " my new 9mm with regular standard velocity ammo . I just don't see a need to hammer the gun with hot loads ... you don't break in a new car at the dragstip ... you drive it normally and break it in . 
Gary


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Schuetze said:


> 9mm 124s @ 1400 psi. Interesting. What load do you use?


I will not give the load but I use CFE Pistol and the amount is well outside published data.


----------

